

Posterous Targets Ning In Massive Switching Campaign. Who Is Next? - a4agarwal
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/22/posterous-targets-ning-in-massive-switching-campaign-who-is-next/

======
samratjp
Awesome! This is actually quite useful. I wish this could have happened
earlier, but in any case, this makes it easier for groups to actively post
more frequently (I tried using Google groups and Ning with group projects, but
boy people are lazy).

~~~
moolave
Such an awesome way of seamless transition. If they keep doing it this way,
then migration is more enticing for prospective users.

------
mudil
Sounds nice and dandy, but does it keep the URL architecture in place? If I
want to move my blog to a new location, I would want to keep all the base URLs
in place: for posts, archives (category and date), for tags, etc etc.
Otherwise I loose search engine traffic and inter-connectivity between posts.

Can they do it?

~~~
jonasvp
I asked them this exact question a couple of weeks ago. Sachin actually
answered himself and said they can't maintain old urls for now but are working
on it.

------
AndrewWarner
Posterous feels a lot like my Mac did the first time I switched from Windows.
It just works.

------
robryan
I'm guessing their scraping the sites content. From a quick Google search it
seems that only very recently has their been an easy way to export your data
from Ning? Pretty bad form for a network that has been around so long if that
is the case.

------
malloreon
I asked this on the TC comments, but do you have to own the Ning blog you want
to copy to Posterous?

If not, and I can take anyone's Ning content and use it as my own, that's a
big problem.

~~~
thingie
You can take any content published on the web and use it as your own… Sure,
it's a very good idea to have some kind of verification (like "post this code
on the site"? some kind of email verification? or at least send a mail to some
contact on the copied site to inform the legitimate owner?), but still… you
can just use copy&paste anyway. People are very skilled in it.

~~~
zFlix
If this is the case, why doesn't Posterous just copy all the Ning blogs and
say "hey! your already here!"?

~~~
houseabsolute
Interesting idea, but I'm guessing users wouldn't really like that very much.

------
acangiano
Wordpress, Blogger, Typepad.

~~~
ube
I really like posterous.

I'm wondering about wordpress - especially migrating to posterous from an
installed wordpress site (rather than having a site on wordpress.com). One
thing that is missing from posterous is the ability to put ads like google
adsense...anyone know if this is coming? (I haven't seen any hints on their
blogs)

